# Heads Up: LOTS of Available Puppies



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I did a little scan through some breeders' pages and found that there are lots of puppies available right now  I thought this might help some people in their search. Or, just offer some swoon-worthy pics for the rest of us :wub: I love puppy pics!! 

Ta-Jon Maltese: 

2 Males (almost 4 months old) both expected to be 5.5-6.5 lbs. 
Another male is about 7 months old. 

Ta-Jon Maltese Puppies Available

Sands Maltese: 

1 male (14 weeks) expected to be 5.5-6.5 lbs. 

Sands Maltese, Breeders/Exhibitors of Quality Maltese (click Puppies tab) 

Pashes: 

11 week old, champion-sired female. About 5 lbs grown. They do blood panels and liver testing before you get her. 

Pashes Maltese Puppies

Laureal Maltese:

2 females available, about 4 lbs full-grown. About 7 weeks old now. 

http://www.laurealmaltese.com/

Spunsilk Maltese:

2 males available. 

Available Maltese at Spunsilk Maltese

Chrisman Maltese
1 female available, about 4.5-5lbs grown, about 5 months old. 

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html

Diamond Maltese

4 females, born in Sept and Nov. of last year, around 3lbs. 

http://diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm

*Note: I have NOT contacted these breeders personally, so I am going solely based on the information on their websites. Some of these puppies may be taken now.*


----------



## momtomax (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for your information!! That is very helpful.


----------

